# EGD with foreign body removal



## DebbiePottsEngland (Nov 17, 2009)

I want to say that I read some where that if there is an obstruction in the esophagus and the obstruction is just pushed through to the stomach that this is not considered a removal of foreign body.  I can not remember where I read this.  Can any one confirm or deny this thought?

thanks is advance


----------

